# Severed Head Serving Tray



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saw this severed head serving tray on Martha Stewart. Thought I'd have a go at it. Warn you, this was a pain to make. For anyone who has a foam hot knife (expensive) this project would be very easy.

Take one styrofoam head. Find a plastic round or rectangular bowl that will fit into the head. 

With a knife or scissors, create an indented outline of this bowl on the top of the head. This is now your cutting area.

I took a pen knife and cut pie shape slices as deep as I could go. Then I hacked away. This was a tedious process and you will have little styrofoam balls everywhere. I had a hot knife (looks like an Xacto knife but heats up) and this made the process a little easier. But do outside because it creates fumes. You don't want to shave a year off your life for a silly Halloween project! You will keep cutting in layers until you get tot he desired depth.

When that is complete, take gauze and wrap around your head. I used a bloody Halloween gauze I found from a dollar store. Modge Podge the material and your're done. 

Use whatever serving tray you wish. Keep some extra gauze to drape around the bottom of the neck. I used this to display gummy worms and body parts for a zombie party. Looked great with the worms hanging off the head. Kids and adults loved it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well that certainly is interesting!  Hmm... I'm thinking how cool that bowl would look filled with salsa with a few skull fragments..er..chips on the tray. For some reason I now feel hungry. Must be breakfast time.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow that is really neat! I like how you used the head for a food display.


----------



## Bwine1975 (Oct 14, 2021)

I made this one about 5 years ago and I don't remember where I got the directions from... Wanting to make it again... needing some help


----------



## Bwine1975 (Oct 14, 2021)

Bwine1975 said:


> View attachment 754899
> 
> I made this one about 5 years ago and I don't remember where I got the directions from... Wanting to make it again... needing some help.... I have the Styrofoam head, modge podge, cheesecloth and plenty of paint!
> I can't remember how I stained the cheese cloth?? I know I used dark, hot tea but how did it get distinctive dark stain on it by using only tea? Hmmmmm idea's anyone??


----------



## Bwine1975 (Oct 14, 2021)

Bwine1975 said:


> View attachment 754899
> 
> I made this one about 5 years ago and I don't remember where I got the directions from... Wanting to make it again... needing some help.... I have the Styrofoam head, modge podge, cheesecloth and plenty of paint!
> I can't remember how I stained the cheese cloth?? I know I used dark, hot tea but how did it get distinctive dark stain on it by using only tea? Hmmmmm idea's anyone ???


----------

